# Movie/Show Resolution...



## keithw1975 (Oct 1, 2006)

I have been noticing that if I sit up close to my 1080p set that movies of course don't look as good since I can actually see the pixels of the movies. What is odd is that they seem like they are lower resolution than the the tv is capable of. Avatar for example should be a top quality movie as far as resolution and cameras yet when I get up close and look at it I see blocks that remind me of the artifacts you see in a photo with too much JPEG compression. It doesn't seem constant either. Sometimes a persons face will look grainy and then they move slightly and it looks better. Now what proves it isn't as good as it could be is the fact that the little showtime logo down in the corner is pristine quality even sitting up close. Nice sharp edges and very good quality. So are most of the credits at the end of the show.

I haven't tried Blu Ray but I am wondering if this is the fault of the movie or if it has to do with Directv and their broadcast.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It's a combination of factors, but more than likely it's the fault of your display. Your 1080p display is taking anything that's fed to it (720p, 1080i, 720p) and upconverting it to 1080p. Some displays do a good job and some do a poor job. Even if your set has the capability of doing a good job, it also needs to be calibrated correctly.


----------

